# Kids Today



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A ten year old boy is sitting on a park bench smoking a big cigar and eating one candy bar after another.
A lady walks by and watches him for a while and then says "Little boy, it can't be healthy for you to be smoking a cigar and eating all that candy."
The boy replies, "My grandfather lived to be 102."
The lady asks, "And did he smoke cigars and eat so much candy?"
The kid looks at her and says, "No, he minded his own [beeep] business."


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HA.... Good one. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

HAHA! Real nice. I already shared it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I must be on the short end of the stick...??????


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Friends---that is so true from alot of kids now. My wife, Laura, works at the juevenile detention center and you aught to hear the stories she brings home. Cant tell me names but she tells me stories and how kids act today....I've got to pat her on the back, she uses this time to witness God's word to many children that come through that place.....If the child gives her an opening to share God, she jumps on it.... Some kids r just mean, but over time though, you realize that alot of the kids are there because of the dead beat, crack head, worthless, what they so call parents....these are not parents


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And because they get no discipline. If I got out of line as a kid I got whacked, say the wrong thing and I got the same, not always though sometimes it was worse and Mom shot you "the look" and you knew you did wrong and your conscience took over from there. In todays world kids are taught that "it's OK to speak your mind no matter how disrespectful it may be,and that you don't have to take orders from anyone, and that everyone is a winner. We got taught that it's ok to lose and that it was the effort that you put into it that mattered the most. But in that time accidents were accidents not always a lawsuit either.

Autumnrider, thank your wife for her service, it can't be easy.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am with you Don, Thank your Wife from us at PT Autumnrider.

My wife is a teacher and like you I get to hear the long term stories of most of the kids. They really got handed the short end of the stick, no choice in the matter just stuck with it. The problem is they have no knowledge of how to act and so act out.

There are acceptions however. One her students has no father and a mom who is uses, all the time. He does well...never speaks ill of his mother, works hard at doing well in school, helpfull and honestly acts like he has two very great parents. I had the chance to meet and work with this boy. I did not know who he was till the end of the day, that was when my wife told me. My mouth dropped and almost cried, he shows there is a God.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The worst part is there are many great kids out there. We don't see them because everyone is so busy watching over the little loud mouth brats. The good kids aren't out beating their own drum. I'm glad there are people like your wives that still care about trying to get through to the kids and working with them.


----------

